# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Βρήκα παπαγαλάκι!!!

## georgefsk

Βρήκα αυτό το παπαγαλακι στην αυλη μου και το επιασα! Προφανως το εσκασε απο καποιον.
Δεν εχω ιδεα απο παπαγαλους γιατι ειχα μονο καναρινια. 
Ουτε τι ρατσα ειναι ξερω, ουτε φυλο, ουτε ηλικια. 

Αν ξερει καποιος να μου πει τουλαχιστον τι ρατσα ειναι.
Ευχαριστω..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το παπαγαλάκι είναι lovebird. Καλό είναι να βάλεις τη φωτογραφία του και ότι βρέθηκε γιατί κάποιος μπορεί να το αναζητά. Αν κανείς δεν έρθει να το ζητήσει (που να είναι δικό του εννοείται, όχι στα ψέμματα) τότε καλώς τα δέχτηκες!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι βαλε το στο parrotalert γιατι καποιος μπορει να το εχασε και να περναει ασχημα τωρα.. Αν όχι τοτε οπως ειπε και η Κωνσταντινα θα εχεις ενα νεο φιλο!

----------


## georgefsk

Ημουν Αθηνα στη φιλη μου, εκει το βρηκα στην πολυκατοικια της.
 Ημουν στρατο και τωρα γυρισα στην πολη μου τη Λαμια και το πηρα μαζι μου τωρα το παπαγαλακι.
Η φιλη μου το φροντιζε για μια βδομαδα, ρωτησε εκει τους γειτονες αν το ειχε χασει κανενας αλλα δεν βρεθηκε κανενας.

----------


## petran

Γεια χαρα.Νομιζω οτι το πουλακι ειναι parrotlet και οχι lovebirt.Επισης αν εχω δικιο,ειναι αρσενικο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πέτρο δεν είναι πάροτλετ το συγκεκριμένο, lovebird είναι! 

Πάροτλετ είναι έτσι:

----------


## georgefsk

Τελικα τι ειναι? 
Μου φαινεται οτι μοιαζει και με παροτλετ... αλλα δεν ξερω... εχει διαφορα στο ραμφος απ οτι φαινεται...
Επισης νομιζα οτι τα lovebird ειχαν γυρω απ τα ματια λευκο χρωμα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παιδιά είναι Lovebird . 
Γιώργο και Πέτρο διαβάστε τα παρακάτω θέματα για να ενημερωθείτε πάνω στα δύο είδη . 

Parrotlet :
1. Parrotlets
2. Pacific Parrotlets : μεταλλάξεις ( photos )

Lovebird :
    1. Lovebird, το αγαπορνιθάκι!
    2. {Lovebirds} Τα είδη, το φύλο και η αναπαραγωγή τους


Γιώργο να το χαίρεσαι το μικρό σου , δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις το φύλο του (μόνο με DNA) και την ηλικία του ακόμα πιο δύσκολα . 
Δεν φαίνεται πάντως μεγάλο . 
Επίσης , το είδος όπως είπαμε είναι lovebird χρωματισμού peached face roseicollis  άλλης όμως μετάλλαξης , νομίζω pied . 
Κάποια είδη έχουν λευκό δακτυλίδι γύρω από το μάτι (Masked , fischer) και άλλα δεν έχουν (peached face) . 
Δες τα παρακάτω άρθρα για να μάθεις πάνω στην φροντίδα του . 

Lovebird, το αγαπορνιθάκι!
{Lovebirds} Τα είδη, το φύλο και η αναπαραγωγή τους
Lovebirds: Ο απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός 
Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
Πτερόροια
Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας

Καλή συνέχεια και θα περιμένουμε και άλλα νέα του με τον καιρό .   :winky:  ::

----------


## Esmi

Ναι συμφωνώ και γω, είναι ένα πανέμορφο lovebird!! Να χαίρεσαι τον νέο σου φίλο!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Καλως τα δεχτηκες λοιπον! Ευχομαι να τα πατε υπεροχα!

----------


## georgefsk

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!

Ευχαριστω πολυ Μαριε για τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες...
Θα τα μελετησω ολα τα αρθρα!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πολυ ομορφο αλλα νομιζω οφειλεις να προσπαθησεις παραπανω να εντοπισεις τον ιδιοκτητη του. Ακομα και τωρα που εισαι σε αλλη πολη. Και στο parrotalert αλλα υπαρχουν και πολλες ομαδες στο facebook οπου θα μπορουσες να ανεβασεις καποιο ποστ με το lovebird που βρηκες και σε ποια περιοχη.

----------


## petran

O.k Mr Μαριε,and mis Κων/να,μην  :trash:  :Anim 55:

----------


## Esmi

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να βάλεις το πουλάκι και εδώ, να ενημερώσεις ότι το βρήκες, μήπως τυχόν και βρεθεί ο παλιός ιδιοκτήτης του  :Happy:

----------


## georgefsk

Οκ! Θα το βαλώ!  :winky:

----------


## georgefsk

Δεν βρέθηκε ο ιδιοκτήτης ακόμα.
Πλέον το φροντίζω με την κοπέλα και το έχουμε αγαπήσει πραγματικά!
Το βγάζουμε καθημερινά έξω και κάθεται στον ώμο μας.
Ρωτήσαμε 2 πετσοπάδες αν μπορούν να καταλάβουν το φύλο. Έπιασαν την κοιλιά του και είπαν και οι 2 ότι είναι θηλυκό.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα ! Γιωργο. 

Ειναι lovebird peach-face agaponis και ειναι σχετικα μικρο σε ηλικια. θεωρω βαση των φωτογραφιων σου , οτι ακομα δεν εχει ολοκληρωσει την πρωτη του πτερορροια. 

Η μεταλλαξη του ειναι (Pied apple green lovebird). μια εξαιρετικα ομορφη μεταλλαξη. 

Το δικο σου . 



Φωτογραφια απο ενηλικο , οπου εχει ολοκληρωσει την πρωτη του πτερορροια. 



Καλως το δεχτηκες !! το νεο σου φιλαρακι.

----------


## Soulaki

Ειναι πανέμορφο πουλάκι, αν τελικά δεν βρεθεί ο ιδιοκτήτης, εύχομαι να περάσετε όμορφα μαζί.

----------


## georgefsk

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Σκέφτομαι να του βρω ταίρι στο μελλον... 
Το ταίρι του πρέπει να είναι ίδιας μετάλλαξης?

----------


## lagreco69

Οχι απαραιτητα.

----------


## georgefsk

Μου αρέσουν πολύ για παράδειγμα τα γαλάζια με μαύρο κεφάλι και με δαχτυλίδι στα μάτια. 
Μπορεί να ζευγαρώσει με τέτοιο? 
Οι νεοσοι τι χρώμα θα βγουν?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιώργο αν το ζευγαρώσεις με κάποιο είδος lovebird που έχει δακτυλίδι στο μάτι πχ. Masked ή fischer τότε τα μωρά θα είναι στείρα υβρίδια , όμορφα μεν αλλά δε θα μπορούν να γεννήσουν εκείνα! 
Επέλεξε κάποιο άλλο είδος αν θες απο peach faced ! Έχουν απίστευτα πολλές μεταλλάξεις τα peach faced ... σίγουρα κάποια θα σου αρέσει εξίσου!   :Jumping0046:

----------


## georgefsk

Το ότι θα είναι στείρα τα lovebird δεν το ήξερα! 
Μόνο για τα καρδερινοκάναρα κλπ γνώριζα.
Ωραία θα κοιτάξω για peach faced τότε. 
Εννοείται ότι κι αυτά είναι πανέμορφα και μου αρέσουν πολύ σαν το δικό μου!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## georgefsk

Βρέθηκε γαμπρός για το κορίτσι! Μέλος του φόρουμ με όνομα Alva είδε το θέμα και μου απάντησε σε προσωπικό μήνυμα. Πρόκειται να μου χαρίσει ένα αρσενικό lovebird το οποίο είχε βρει χαμένο πριν από περίπου 5 μήνες (Κι εγώ περίπου 7 μήνες πριν το βρήκα χαμένο). 
*Ευχαριστώ πολύ Alva για την καλή σου πράξη!* :Happy0065: 
 Έτσι τα 2 χαμένα lovebird τελικά θα συναντηθούν σύντομα! Ελπίζω να τα πάνε καλά μεταξύ τους και να είναι ευτυχισμένα!
Η κοπέλα:

Το αγόρι:


Θα ανεβάσω κι άλλες φωτογραφίες όταν θα συναντηθούν κι από κοντά!

----------


## panagiotis k

Πανέμορφα είναι Γιώργο.....Να τα χαρείς.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στην Alva για αυτή της την κίνηση να σου χαρίσει το πουλάκι , μπράβο !  :Jumping0046: 
Γιώργο με το καλό να έρθει ο γαμπρός και μετά την Καραντίνα (πολύ προσοχή !!!! ) να δέσει σαν ζευγαράκι ! 
Χρωματικά ταιριάζουν καταπληκτικά !!  ::  ::

----------


## GiannisGenesis

πανεμορφα τα πουλακια σου μπραβο και να τα χαιρεσαι. αντε βρε και καλους απογονους !!

----------


## georgefsk

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους και ιδιαίτερα την Alva (δεν έμαθα ακόμα το πραγματικό της όνομα, θα το μάθω αύριο που θα παραλάβω και το πουλάκι  :: )
Όσον αφορά την καραντίνα τι πρέπει να κάνω ακριβώς? 
Το πουλάκι μου είπε ότι είναι υγιέστατο γιατί πρόσφατα το πήγε και σε πτηνίατρο και το έλεγξε (επίσης της είπε 99% ότι είναι αρσενικό γιατί δεν έχει κάνει test DNA)
Να τα αφήσω για λίγο δίπλα δίπλα σε διαφορετικά κλουβιά να γνωριστούν και μετά να τα ενώσω?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Με το καλό. Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## GiannisGenesis

Γιωργο ο πατερας μου που ειχε καναρινια πρωτα τα εβαζε χωριστα λογικα το ιδιο ισχυει και εδω , θα σου πουνε και τα παιδια που ξερουν.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Γιώργο στο παραπάνω μου ποστ #26 εκεί που γράφει "Καραντίνα" πάτα επάνω και θα σε οδηγήσει στο άρθρο ! 
Εκεί τα γράφει όλα αναλυτικά !!

----------


## georgefsk

40 μέρες χώρια θα τα έχω?
 Το πουλάκι ήταν από σπίτι όμως και το όχι από πετ σοπ ταλαιπωρημένο. 
Το έχει πάει και σε πτηνιατρο πρόσφατα...
Αν δω οτι δεν ειναι πολυ αγχωμένο και προσαρμοστει με το περιβαλλον και μαζι μου δεν μπορω να τα ενωσω πιο γρηγορα?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όχι Γιώργο μην βιάζεσαι !! 40 μέρες είναι τόσο όσο !  :wink: 

Άλλωστε σε κάθε σπίτι , κάθε πουλί έχει τα δικά του "μικρόβια" οπότε καλό είναι μέχρι να συνηθίσει στο περιβάλλον του σπιτιού σου να τα έχεις χώρια !

----------


## georgefsk

Εντάξει... Θα περιμένω... Θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες όταν τα βάλω μαζί...

----------


## Esmi

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι και τόσο κακό να τα ενώσεις και λιγάκι νωρίτερα άμα προσαρμοστεί εύκολα και από τη στιγμή που δεν έχει κάποια πάθηση!!Βέβαια αυτό είναι στη δική σου κρίση και στην κρίση του καθενός ξεχωριστά πως θα το κάνει!Αλλά άμα είναι καλά από υγεία και συνηθίσει γρήγορα θα μπορούσες και νωρίτερα!!  :Happy:  Ελπίζω να τα πάνε τέλεια μεταξύ τους!!!Πανέμορφα και τα δύο!!!

----------


## Cristina

Εγω τα κρατάω πάντα σε καραντίνα 30 μέρες . Έχω ακούσει και για 2 εβδομάδες, αλλά το πουλί μπορεί να κρύψει για καιρό μια ασθένεια και να την εμφανίσει μετά που θα μπει με το άλλο / τα άλλα πουλιά. Αν δεν είμαι σίγουρη το κρατάω όσο χρειάζεται να σιγουρευτώ ότι είναι καλά. Συμβαίνει και το άλλο. Το νέο πουλί να είναι φορέας , να μην νοσεί ή να έχει συμπτώματα, να μπει με το άλλο στο κλουβί και να αρρωστήσει το παλιό που είχες... Δίκοπο μαχαίρι... 
Εσύ πρόσεξε καλά την συμπεριφορά τους στην αρχή και βάλε χαρτί κουζίνας στο πάτο του κλουβιού, να παρακολουθείς τις κουτσουλιές για να πράξεις έγκυρα.
Να χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια σου!!!

----------


## georgefsk

Εκανα τεστ dna και τελικα το δικο μου ηταν αρσενικο... Λάθος εκαναν και οι 2 πετσοπαδες... Αρα εχω 2 αρσενικά lovebird τώρα...

----------


## georgefsk

Πήρα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα αλλα 2 θηλυκά 8 μηνων απο εναν γειτονα για τα 2 αγορακια!
Θα κανω και σε αυτα τεστ DNA για να βεβαιωθω οτι ειναι θηλυκά...
Τωρα εχω και τα 4 σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια σε καραντινα...

----------


## georgefsk

Βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα του τεστ DNA... Θηλυκά και τα 2! :Happy0159: 
Και μια πρώτη φώτο απ τα πουλάκια που τραβήχτηκε 3 Ιουνίου τη μέρα που τα πήρα:

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιώργο είναι πολύ όμορφα! Και με εντυπωσιακά χρώματα!!  :Happy0159: 
Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφα! Να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## Soulaki

Πανέμορφα, να ναι καλα και γερά τα πουλακια σου.
πρωτη φορά βλέπω τόσο όμορφα χρώματα.

----------


## georgefsk

Πάνω αριστερά το *αρσενικό* που βρήκα πέρυσι χαμένο και το νόμιζα για θηλυκό  
Δεξιά το *αρσενικό* που μου χάρισε η Alva 
Κάτω τα *2* *θηλυκά* που πήρα από ένα γείτονα
Από εκεί που βρήκα πέρυσι τυχαία ένα παπαγαλάκι που δεν ήξερα καν το είδος του κατέληξα σήμερα να έχω 4!!!

----------


## Georgiablue

Ζωγραφιές όλα τους ! Ή φροντίδα που τους δίνεις πρέπει να είναι εξαιρετικη φαίνεται στις φατσούλες τους!  :Happy0065:

----------

